# stomach issues..



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone have experience with sever on-going stomach pains?

i been going thru this for 2 years and i cant take it its killing me right now and my doctor cant get it under control..i have tried several prescription medications and nothing works...lately it interups my sleep i cant eat a meal in 1 sitting..it takes me like 1 hour to finish a meal..when i eat i feel naucous...i am miserable

is there any home rememdies i could try that you guys may have experience with? until my husband is home and we move i wont be able to try a different doctor to see if i can finally get this under control.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i hope you feel better. macaroon(sp) cookies that you get at a bakery is what helps me. and i have chrohns disease and i have to deal with stomach pain and nausea all day every day and have had to for 7 years now. i used to have to take nausea pills because i couldn't eat or drink without getting a bad stomach ache followed by nausea.
those pills worked for keeping me less sick feeling, but i still just wasn't hungry.there was only one thing that actually worked for me and that medical canabis, after a while of using that i just felt hungry and less sick all the time so now i just dont use it unless im really sick.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ugh and i thought i was miserable! 7 years i feel for you! i will have to try macaroons  i am laying in bed right now thinking if i just go get a glass of milk..maybe ill feel better for a little bit..though i know it wont help for long just coat my tummy.

you know i didnt support medical uses of cannibis but i can understand how it could be helpful with the not being able to eat because of the pain and neausea...i cant take this stomach issue much longer i worry about what it can be and what the long term effect is going to be of not treating it..so far i have tried the OTC meds, aciphex, nexium, prilosec, protonix and another one i cant remember the name of that made me so much worse...with different symptoms altogether...

i think i am going to go get a small glass of milk..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont get me wrong i am not a pothead or anything, in fact, the first time i tried smoking weed was my freshman year in high school, and i HATED it. i hated how it made feel and think, then my dr. suggested it but even then i didnt smoke it, theres lots of other methods of using it. and now i only use it when im so sick that i havent ate for days at a time and thats only every great once in a while.
i also tried a lot of the antinausea things, pretty much none of them worked and like you said, some made you feel worse. 
Ruffage like salads and pretty much anything leafy makes me feel worse when im sick. my gf's sister gave me some mi-acid gas relief that the hospital gave her after she had her baby, and that sometimes helps me. weird i know lol. 
i tried a glucose free diet for a couple of weeks and thats supposed to help, but i love junk food too much so i couldt do that llol

EDIT* oh and not just plain macaroon cookies, i've been told the coconut ones are what helps the most, i hate coconuts but they are REALLY good.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

has your doctor checked your gallbladder? I stayed sick for along time always nauseas and all that stayed in and out of the hospital when i was pregnant with my son then one day I woke up and could no longer hold anything down not food or water for like 3 weeks. I went back in forth to the doctor and they couldnt figure out what was wrong with me after 3 weeks and the lose of 36lbs in those 3 weeks i finally was admitted into the hospital it took them another week to find out what was wrong with me and finally they discovered that my gallbladder had quit functioning. Since it is a muscle if it quits working it can not contract to allow food and liquid to pass so it goes no where. Just a suggestion on something to check and not ever let them say you are to young for that I had mine removed when I was 24 and I had started feeling like crap and unable to eat certain things when I was 18


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Nexium. That pill takes care of so much it's unbelievable. I had an ulcer a few years ago. I couldn't eat, sleep, or sit without pain. I got a script of Nexium and within 2 weeks it was gone. I hope you feel better peanutsmommy. I hate stomach pain.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

smith family kennels said:


> has your doctor checked your gallbladder? I stayed sick for along time always nauseas and all that stayed in and out of the hospital when i was pregnant with my son then one day I woke up and could no longer hold anything down not food or water for like 3 weeks. I went back in forth to the doctor and they couldnt figure out what was wrong with me after 3 weeks and the lose of 36lbs in those 3 weeks i finally was admitted into the hospital it took them another week to find out what was wrong with me and finally they discovered that my gallbladder had quit functioning. Since it is a muscle if it quits working it can not contract to allow food and liquid to pass so it goes no where. Just a suggestion on something to check and not ever let them say you are to young for that I had mine removed when I was 24 and I had started feeling like crap and unable to eat certain things when I was 18


I second this one... I have gall stones... it hurts sooooo bad. when they flare up i hug the toilet all night. Throwing up is the only thing that seems to help with the pain.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

nexium didnt work for me.  that was the last thing i was prescribed.

i havent had anything checked! i have a lazy doctors office that wont let me see the doctor just the nurse practioiner!!! they just hand me prescriptions and that is it.
that is why when we move i am going to have the military check me out. i need a new doctor.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sometimes you have to be the sqeaky wheel so you can get the grease. If you call and complain enough and keep bugging the crap out of them and tell them you want test done then they will eventually do it. The last time I went to the doctor after 3 weeks I told him that I was not going back home like that that he better just kill me or something and I was not moving from that spot until he did something for me thats when they put me in the hospital after 4 days of trying to get me better they finally took the iv out. The next morning when I woke up I was grey again and he walked in and said how are you feeling I just looked at him He said I think we will do a ultra sound I said its about damn time Im not crazy im sick


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nexium won't work if it's a gall bladder problem. the gall bladder is what makes bile (stomach acid) and if you have a lack of stomach acid taking a acid reducer doesn't help it only makes it worse! 

I was originally diagnosed with acid reflux, but after years of taking tagament and it not helping i went back to the same Drs office and they made that visit free since they misdiagnosed me... Gallstones are serious because it can fill up with bile when it's blocked by the stones and explode with releasing all of that toxin into your body.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Try seeing about getting a ultrasound. It just might be a cyst...guessing here. I have...well use to have two cysts on my ovaries. Though, I think there is only one now. The pain is horrorable when it acts up. Its enough to bring me down to my knees crying...well alot of things can do that. Though, thats not the point. I would look into getting one just in case. We would have thought, I just had period cramps if my doc didnt have me go get one down. There are some major probablems that could have happened if I didnt get it checked out. You never know. Its just a idea, I thought I should throw out there


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had my gall bladder removed. I had a stone the size of a small chickne egg. It hurt like a dickens. They told me I would never be able to eat anything grease and need to take some medication for the rest of my life. I can eat anything I want and I have never taken any meds. 

I do have pains in my overy area. It will take me down in seconds flat. They come with NO warning at all. I have had all sorts of tests done in the past but nothing has helped. Actually they made it worse cause after they cut me open to see what was going on I had hesion ( sp) scar tissue devlope so when I bend over it is like your insides have velcro and you have pull your insides apart. This has been going on since 1988.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have that same problem mikado. I have 2 huge cists on my ovaries and one on my right tube. They cut me open didnt do crap about it and sewed me up I was like ya'll suck now it bothers me everyday. I wish they would have just taken all that out while they were in there


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah I had a shity doctor. I guess he iss the reason i have not been back to a dr. in along time. I have gone to see a dr maybe 4times in the last 10yrs. They are worthless in my book. They want your money but couldn't careless if they fix you or not.


----------

